# 1890s Stearns Convertible Tandem Flea Market Find



## dfa242 (May 17, 2013)

I found a couple of nice things at Brimfield this week - here's an original condition Stearns tandem.  This is my first Stearns and it appears to be a very well made machine.  Funny, even with (and maybe because of) four hands steering they still managed to run into something and bend the fork.


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2013)

Wholy Jahosafat!!!! Dat is beyond excellant!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2013)

It's so incredible it deserves 2 posts!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2013)

Bri...I think you better check your shorts


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 17, 2013)

Nice find! I never seen anything close to that at a flea market around these parts.


----------



## pelletman (May 17, 2013)

Sweet!  For those of you who don't know, Brimfield is quite a bit more than just a flea market


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2013)

I really like how the front chain is centered in the frame. This really helps eliminate the twisting in the frame that is caused by the chain being on one side. A friend of mine built great bikes in Germany called Technobull. The front chain on his tandems was in the center and ran inside the tube. He used a Mercedes drive chain.
http://g-homeserver.com/technobull/183-2-die-firma-technobull-heinz-günter-sattler.html


----------



## Denver Razorback (May 17, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 17, 2013)

Great frame and drivetrain!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~want!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitown (May 17, 2013)

*Amzing Condition... Congrats!*


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

Yikes Dean, you come up with some incredible stuff......!


----------



## dfa242 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys, and thanks Chitown for that interesting clip - here are a few more pics.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 18, 2013)

Is that two tone black and red box pinstripes? Love it! On another note I would like to know how they applied those super fine pinstripes.


----------



## dfa242 (May 18, 2013)

Yes, they are black and red - I'm not sure how they were applied but it's a pretty cool look.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 18, 2013)

great bike!!!!!


----------

